# I gotta ask, what are you paying for your PVC?



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I got a notice that my prices were going up on June 4th. So I asked 3 suppliers to price out an upcoming PVC job hoping I wasn't going to lose my a$$. I will admit I have only bought PVC from one source so far. I buy the Versico VersiFlex (I do not buy direct, but through a local supplier). I was paying $85 for .060 white PVC. Now they want $86.

2 other suppliers who I haven't bought PVC from both were $100 for .060. Seems like a BIG difference. I gotta ask is one supplier shooting themselves in the foot or are two suppliers attempting to rape me?

With EPDM costing $57 a square for .060 unreinforced and TPO costing $64, $100 a square PVC is going to be a hard upsell.


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> I got a notice that my prices were going up on June 4th. So I asked 3 suppliers to price out an upcoming PVC job hoping I wasn't going to lose my a$$. I will admit I have only bought PVC from one source so far. I buy the Versico VersiFlex (I do not buy direct, but through a local supplier). I was paying $85 for .060 white PVC. Now they want $86.
> 
> 2 other suppliers who I haven't bought PVC from both were $100 for .060. Seems like a BIG difference. I gotta ask is one supplier shooting themselves in the foot or are two suppliers attempting to rape me?
> 
> With EPDM costing $57 a square for .060 unreinforced and TPO costing $64, $100 a square PVC is going to be a hard upsell.


I Only buy from ABC and I get a pretty nice volume discount. I will sometimes get the other suppliers to give me a price to make sure I am not being taken advantage of and ABC is always the best price.

Do you buy from the other 2 places often? I could be wrong in your situation but at least for me, buyer loyalty goes a long way with my supplier and that might be why the other 2 places quoted you so much higher than your normal place you buy PVC from.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's the prices I have gotten thus far for 60 pvc.

$86 versico
$91 verisco or manville
$100 versico
$100 versico
$112 gaf


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

We are around $80 not that we ever will sell any of it.  Big project I'll shop around get the best price, send the best price quote to who I want to buy from and order it there. We generally only buy from one or two people but you would be amazed how much the sales man will lower their commission to get your business.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Seems we pay ALOT for PVC in Chicago. A buddy in Michigan pays $72. Hell at $72 a square I would sell nothing but PVC. With TPO being at least $20 less than PVC, that's a hard sell already... these guys wanting double what TPO costs are just insane. 

I had to check out what the eff was going on!


I read Carlisle is going to start making their own PVC, I hope the price drops a few bucks a square since they will no longer be private labeling the flex. That'd be awesome.


----------



## TechGuy (Jun 12, 2012)

We are paying 62.00 but I work for a larger outfit and buy direct. I think we are using versico but I don't handle purchasing.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

$ 117.00 before shipping.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

LCG said:


> $ 117.00 before shipping.


 ?!?! What?!


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

For who's PVC though and still


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

LOL...

That is list price. I get a break on the final price when it's all said and done. Still, it's no better than 1.10 a sf for 60mil.

Whats crazy is we actually sell more PVC than TPO hands down! TPO is mocked here in Wyoming. Sorry, it's just the truth. Our customers expect the very best. Hell, i'm in a bidding war right now with two other PVC installers for one job. We install all 3 systems on the table. Just trying to figure out what they are installing under the sheet has been a challenge. Normally I would let it go but i'm not a big fan of people pissing in my own back yard! If the devil is in the details, around here the devil is in the underlayment, insulation, and finish work, not the top sheet.

TPO was never even an option for our customer! Shoot, none of us bid the job TPO. All PVC!

I love this state!

I would have to try to downsell a lesser product.


----------



## Texsa USA California (Jun 17, 2012)

Grumpy,
Get a hold of the owner at Flex Roof Systems. They manufacture the best PVC and Carlise uses their's private label. John Doyle is the owner and quite a cordial man. He'll sell you direct if you want.


----------



## Texsa USA California (Jun 17, 2012)

*lol*

Grumpy,
All Versico is made by Flex, Guy. Go straight to the source. I repped the line, they make it, for everyone


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Texsa USA California said:


> Grumpy,
> All Versico is made by Flex, Guy. Go straight to the source. I repped the line, they make it, for everyone


It actually looks like a pretty good system. I was wondering who made Carlisle's PVC. Shoot the wording is almost verbatum. It makes me feel a bit more comfortable installing their "NEW" PVC. 

I think I'll stick with Fibertite and IB but if the job is spec'd for a Carlisle PVC I won't waste my time changing a spec.

Thanks for the info... Good to know!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Texsa USA California said:


> Grumpy,
> All Versico is made by Flex, Guy. Go straight to the source. I repped the line, they make it, for everyone


Understood about the flex making versico's pvc, hence the name.

I don't buy direct for a number of reasons. I only buy from distributors. 1, no warehouse, 2 no fork lift, 3 no delivery truck, 4 no crane, 5 and perhaps the most important no volume.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

LCG said:


> It actually looks like a pretty good system. I was wondering who made Carlisle's PVC. Shoot the wording is almost verbatum. It makes me feel a bit more comfortable installing their "NEW" PVC.
> 
> I think I'll stick with Fibertite and IB but if the job is spec'd for a Carlisle PVC I won't waste my time changing a spec.
> 
> Thanks for the info... Good to know!


I read in Roofing Contractor that Carlisle is gearing up to begin manufacture of their own PVC.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

LCG said:


> LOL...
> 
> That is list price. I get a break on the final price when it's all said and done. Still, it's no better than 1.10 a sf for 60mil.
> 
> ...


That'd be great, but here simply is not the case. Guys are still bidding modified. Lotta roofs, but lotta roofers too.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

I hear you Grumpy.

You know my bias when it comes to PVC. Honestly Utah was 90% TPO. TPO in Wyoming is installed on almost all of the new construction. Our PVC line is mostly for government and private owners. It's odd how it's more of a regional thing. Trust me if TPO was the driven product then I would be installing TPO. 

Yes, Carlisle does now make PVC. My rep tried to sell me on it. I had to laugh. But with my new found insight I may be inclined to give it a try, when spec'd.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Well I think there are two Carlisle PVC's then. Because they've been branding the flex for years. I didn't know the one they actually make has hit the market yet, or what the name will be.


----------

